# 1st outdoor enclosure, 1st torts



## JoshgOC (May 9, 2012)

Hi, proud to post these pics up of my new enclosure for my two new Ibera Greeks. Sort of excited of my first build, but go ahead and tear me a new one, if needed. We saved these two Greeks from PetSmart, whom after researching for a few weeks I knew more than the employees. They looked healthy, and now confirmed healthy by rep vet. Anyhow, that's another topic. 

So for reference, inner-wall dimensions of their home is 4ft x 10ft yet these pics make it look narrower. All edible plants yet I'm glad they haven't dug into them too much as they haven't had a chance to grow yet. Looking to plant plenty more plants as soon as I find the right ones. Looking to get this looking more tropical versus the desert look it has now. The 50gal. hide is governed by 150watt CHE, rheostat, thermometer, and twice a day manual adjustments. I was going to use a thermostat but rendered it useless until I feel like dropping $$$ for a day/night dual-controlling one (Habistat, etc). The inside wood panel keeps the deck box plastic safe plus it's hinged so any changes needed I can easily swing it open to adjust. Anyhow, tell me what you think/suggestions/etc. 






Overall closed view (with hide open). Better safe than sorry... we only really have cats and crows that would mess with them.




Open view late afternoon with the guys cruising. Yes, both are male I believe, yes I know males may fight, etc. So far so good though minus one ramming incident the 1st day. That's another topic.





The bottom left corner here is the lowest point in the enclosure for drainage and actually has a drain right in the corner. Might build a larger concrete/stone sloped walk-in pool with a drain out the back connecting to the planter's drain to easily replace the water. When it rains I'd just leave the drain open. Otherwise hibiscus is going in this corner. Might build a sunken pot-like hide between the bottom right plants here as well. 




Painted the back side wood to look "grass-like". This wood barrier is really only needed for the hinged top to adhere to.




Morning slumber. These angles make this deck box look small, but it's actually 41" wide so on one end it's hotter than the other.





We went with Aspen chips so far for the substrate after reading many many opinions. Might switch out for coconut fiber to see how it is but I heard these guys don't need the moisture/humidity(except for the hatchlings). I added the partition/curb to alleviate the chips following them out of the hide. So far it's a great success. I was sick of coming home and raking it all into a pile every day.




pulled back view.


Thanks for checking!


----------



## Skymall007 (May 9, 2012)

Amazing =)


----------



## Kristina (May 9, 2012)

Verbal beat down? Ha ha ha, ha, ha ha ha ha ha....

That is a majorly awesome enclosure. You deserve kudos, a gold star, and a ribbon for that one!


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (May 9, 2012)

Good Job 
Nice secure enclosure you have there


----------



## Yvonne G (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful, Josh. You've done a great job with your enclosure.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 9, 2012)

Thats one of the best cages I've ever seen and I am very jealous ha ha  But I would exchange the aspen bedding for cypress mulch or orchid bark.


----------



## Englishrose (May 9, 2012)

OMG!!!!! 

THIS IS AMAZING 

your rescued torts must be very happy and have won the lottery, great job

kae


----------



## dmarcus (May 9, 2012)

I agree with everyone, you have done a great job with it...


----------



## Tyrtle (May 9, 2012)

Wow that is incredible! Everything about it is full of awesome. 



Tyrtle said:


> Wow that is incredible! Everything about it is full of awesome.



Question: I am also building an outdoor enclosure. I wondered if you could tell me how tall the sides are on yours. Thank you!


----------



## Zamric (May 9, 2012)

Very Impresive!


----------



## terryo (May 9, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Momof4 (May 9, 2012)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## DixieParadise (May 9, 2012)

Wow, wow and wow. I am much impressed with your first outdoor enclosure. I like it very much.


----------



## lynnedit (May 9, 2012)

This is your first enclosure? You have done a stellar job. Apparently you think like a tort...
My Russians like burrowing in Aspen. Looks like your enclosure has moister burrows they can choose too.


----------



## michelle06 (May 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## JoshgOC (May 10, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Thats one of the best cages I've ever seen and I am very jealous ha ha  But I would exchange the aspen bedding for cypress mulch or orchid bark.



Thanks. Going over tons of websites rendered that Greeks need a dry substrate as they are sensitive to moisture (unless their hatchlings) though. Consensus says to use a mix of sand/soil, or aspen, or coconut fiber and to avoid pine, cedar, and cypress. 



Tyrtle said:


> Wow that is incredible! Everything about it is full of awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I think it's 18" tall in total (It's basically two cinder blocks tall + the cap, whatever that is), but the dirt inside is raised a bit so I'll say 15". 

Thank you all for the awesome replies! Made all the $$$ worth it. haha ...and to think I almost demo-ed our empty weed-ridden planter to extend our patio slab instead.



terryo said:


> Wonderful!



I actually saw an old post of yours and your tropical looking enclosure while researching plants, etc. Your outdoor area is a tropical paradise! I actually almost bought some hostas because of your pics, but the guy at our plant nursery told me they definitely NEED shade. Aren't some of yours out in the open sun or no? If so, do you know any certain types that can tolerate the sun? Thanks!


----------



## Herphiles (May 10, 2012)

That is awesome! Great first enclosure!


----------



## lynnedit (May 10, 2012)

Hostas (I have a lot of them) do tend to get burned in the sun.
How about daylilies? There are dwarf versions that stay shorter like 'Stella de Oro'.
The roots are tough and they are grass like. Perennials.
My torts love the flowers.


----------



## Niki (May 10, 2012)

Unbelievable! It's fabulous. If you don't mind me asking... Was it already a flower bed or did you build that all yourself? I really like the top that closes. I had one built for my enclosure but looked horrible and didn't even close properly. Anything could crawl into it. You did an amazing job!!


----------



## JoshgOC (May 10, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> Hostas (I have a lot of them) do tend to get burned in the sun.
> How about daylilies? There are dwarf versions that stay shorter like 'Stella de Oro'.
> The roots are tough and they are grass like. Perennials.
> My torts love the flowers.



I'll look into those. thanks!



Niki said:


> Unbelievable! It's fabulous. If you don't mind me asking... Was it already a flower bed or did you build that all yourself? I really like the top that closes. I had one built for my enclosure but looked horrible and didn't even close properly. Anything could crawl into it. You did an amazing job!!



Thanks! Yes, it was a planter we gutted a few years ago but never replanted. I added the capping and stucco a few months back (pre-tortoise idea).


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------

